# Argentine Grills for backyard or camping



## BobCat (Mar 5, 2012)

Summer is coming, and I just had the good fortune to eat a mixed Argentine Grill at one of Santa Fe's fine spanish restaurants. Hooked!! :thumbsup:

Any one have any experience with this type of grilling? The sauces were great also.

Found this link http://www.norcalovenworks.com/Argentine-Grills-s/63.htm


----------



## Kyle (Mar 5, 2012)

It looks exactly like a Santa Maria grill, popular in that region of California for tri-tip and chicken (and other meats as well). They're great grills and can produce excellent results. I'd like one for my backyard, but if I'm camping I'd rather just pack light and only bring a cooking grate and build a fire in the ground.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Mar 5, 2012)

I love those grills. I used them in Argentina a few times when I traveled there. 

Very easy to use with very good results. The V-shape grill bars (for the lack of better word) collects fat, so you have less fumes and smoke.

Building this type of grill would be one of my first projects once I move into a house. 

M


----------



## Ordo (Mar 6, 2012)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> I love those grills. I used them in Argentina a few times when I traveled there.
> 
> Very easy to use with very good results. The V-shape grill bars (for the lack of better word) collects fat, so you have less fumes and smoke.
> 
> ...



If you plan some spare space i encourage you to make an Asador a la cruz (cross grill). It's a long cooking process, may be 4,5 or 6 hours that will give you the very best meat you will ever taste.

Asador en cruz

Here's a real life video about cross grill, spoken in English (wait to 1:11)

[video=youtube;e9iuhbDHPPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9iuhbDHPPg[/video]

And this is a good introductory DVD you can buy in Amazon:

[video=youtube;p_RvaeNvu0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_RvaeNvu0o[/video]


----------



## Duckfat (Mar 15, 2012)

If you don't already have one you may want to grab a copy of "Seven Fires" by Francis Mallmann. Any one interested in this type of cooking should really enjoy the book.

Dave


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 15, 2012)

Kyle said:


> It looks exactly like a Santa Maria grill, popular in that region of California for tri-tip and chicken (and other meats as well). They're great grills and can produce excellent results. I'd like one for my backyard, but if I'm camping I'd rather just pack light and only bring a cooking grate and build a fire in the ground.



lus1: Even when we are up north at our cabin, we just work up some coals over an oak fire and cook our steaks, burgers and fish with either an old rack from an oven we threw out or with a hand held lockable grill basket. Simple works well for us there.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 11, 2012)

A Camp Chef Argentine Grill? :rofl:


----------



## Deckhand (May 11, 2012)

It looks fun. Hey, all grilling and BBQ is fun. I however already drank the big green egg koolaid. For car camping I used a weber smokey joe for years. It was very convenient. Now i will take my big green egg mini. Backpacking I just use a titanium snowpeak stove with electric starter.


----------



## BobCat (May 11, 2012)

Argentine camp grill!


----------



## Messy Jesse (Jun 6, 2012)

The key is to get the white Argentinian charcoal as well.


----------



## Deckhand (Jun 6, 2012)

Not a over zealous tree hugger type,but...

Charcoal and Deforestation

A considerable amount of rainforest timber ends up as charcoal. One Amazon settler who sells four-dollar, 50-kilogram bags of charcoal made from cut down trees told the Los Angeles Times, I know its wrong to cut down the trees. But I have no other way to make a living.


----------



## El Pescador (Jun 6, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> Not a over zealous tree hugger type,but...
> 
> Charcoal and Deforestation
> 
> A considerable amount of rainforest timber ends up as charcoal. One Amazon settler who sells four-dollar, 50-kilogram bags of charcoal made from cut down trees told the Los Angeles Times, &#8220;I know its wrong to cut down the trees. But I have no other way to make a living.&#8221;



Mesquite is growing in Texas and Northern Mexico faster than they can cut it down. I have no problem burning mesquite chunks...


----------



## mhlee (Jun 6, 2012)

I almost always buy domestic charcoal - no rain forest stuff. The only exception is binchotan from Japan, which I've only bought 2 pounds of, but will probably buy more so I can do my test in the BGE. 

I would buy and use mesquite charcoal if it didn't smell like crap and burn so quickly.


----------



## Deckhand (Jun 6, 2012)

El Pescador said:


> Mesquite is growing in Texas and Northern Mexico faster than they can cut it down. I have no problem burning mesquite chunks...



Yes, and I use that and many other wood charcoals. In fact i only use wood charcoal. It was in reference to Argentinian charcoal.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 6, 2012)

BobCat said:


> Argentine camp grill!
> 
> 
> View attachment 7003



Looks like it would be a ***** to load in the backpack!


----------

